# New Hammie owner



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi normally Im in the cat section but I will soon be getting 2 Russian Dwarf Hamsters  I have bought their home ready and some books to read up but would like any advice possible on the best bedding to get and any tips on looking after them - they are for my two step children but I will be mostly looking after them.

Thanks


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Ooh fantastic another hammy lover..   

I use the safe bedding from pets at home which is like paper flakey stuff. It's £2.99 for a large bag. Are you getting two males or two females? Be aware that they might not live together once they hit maturity because they can be territorial. I've kept dwarf hamsters together in the past and it's never worked out but I know some people on here have had success but I would have a spare cage on standby just in case.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

what type of russian are you getting ? 

where are you getting them from ? 

glad to hear you are choosing to get hammies 

and yes be aware as jazzy said you will need to have a spare cage ready just incase.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Also if you are getting them from pets at home be careful they have sexed them right cos a few years ago we got a pair of girls that turned out to be a girl and a boy and the first we knew about it was when my daughter heard little squeaks coming from the cage.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi guys thanks for your replies....yeah we will be getting them from [email protected] was told that they will be fine living together as long as they are both male as the females can get a bit nippy with each other - but take your point jazzy and I will mention it when I go back there - I know Pets at home have a bit of a rep for not sexing them very well so will make sure I tell them to double check! that is my only fear at the mo Im not sure which Russion type it will be depends which the boys choose - do u think they are ideal? or would a different type be more suitable ...the boys do have their hearts set on the dwarf ones - thanks guys


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I think the Russians are the best of the dwarf hamsters for handling although they can still nip but don't hurt like the Syrian does. Well mine don't anyway. They are quite friendly little hamsters and not as quick as Chinese or Roborovski's.

Have you got them a little mini ball so they can run around the house?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> I think the Russians are the best of the dwarf hamsters for handling although they can still nip but don't hurt like the Syrian does. Well mine don't anyway. They are quite friendly little hamsters and not as quick as Chinese or Roborovski's.
> 
> Have you got them a little mini ball so they can run around the house?


Yeah thats what the guy there said that they were quite lively and loved being handled so I thought they sounded ideal....oh yeah will be getting one of those! Ive bought a fab home for them from [email protected] its huge and got about 3 levels and a wheel and an obervatory and a huge tunnel coming out up to the top lol - im quite excited


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Yeah thats what the guy there said that they were quite lively and loved being handled so I thought they sounded ideal....oh yeah will be getting one of those! Ive bought a fab home for them from [email protected] its huge and got about 3 levels and a wheel and an obervatory and a huge tunnel coming out up to the top lol - im quite excited


Ooh what cage is that, it sounds great. You might need two wheels if they are going to live together.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> Ooh what cage is that, it sounds great. You might need two wheels if they are going to live together.


Its called SpaceCommand and is a Rotostak one,,,,,,,the wheel is all part of it ,,,,can u buy ones to add on then?? sorry im a complete novice lol oh and also I wanted to ask about stuff for them to knaw on....do u just use cardboard? or do u buy the proper stuff thanks Jazzy u have been really helpful will rep u when it lets me xx


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

there are three types of russian dwarf hamsters, the winter whites (i have 4 of these) the campells and the roborski 

out of these three i would say that roboroskis are the fastest, and the cambells and winterwhites are very similar. 

if you are getting from [email protected] then i would suggest that you research a little on sexing these hamsters so you have a little idea as to what looks like a male and what looks like a female. 

things that they can knaw on include: cardboard, fruit tree branches, toilet tube rolls, and knawing objects that you can get in shops. 

good luck with your new hammies


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

....zoe.... said:


> there are three types of russian dwarf hamsters, the winter whites (i have 4 of these) the campells and the roborski
> 
> out of these three i would say that roboroskis are the fastest, and the cambells and winterwhites are very similar.
> 
> ...


Thank you Zoe I will deffo look into it before buying - thanks again for your help xx


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS! Suzy  x it's nice to get their home sorted first any ideas when your getting them ? x


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Its called SpaceCommand and is a Rotostak one,,,,,,,the wheel is all part of it ,,,,can u buy ones to add on then?? sorry im a complete novice lol oh and also I wanted to ask about stuff for them to knaw on....do u just use cardboard? or do u buy the proper stuff thanks Jazzy u have been really helpful will rep u when it lets me xx


Oh is this the one?









Yes you can buy extra wheels. They are called Rainbow Runners and you can more or less add them anywhere that there is an hole really. 
I think you will need some Rotastak ladders for the tubes as the dwarfs find it hard to get up vertical tubes. Our local pets at home sell these ladders for around £2 each I think. You will need two for that cage as it is. 

This is my rotastak that my Chinese hamster has and she absolutely loves it.



















You can get little wooden things for them to gnaw on like this and make a little bridge with it cos it's bendy. Woodlands Small Pet Play Sticks | Pets at Home

You can give them kitchen roll tubes or toilet roll tubes to run through or rip up.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

These are the ladders you need and they just hang on the top of the tube.

Rotastak Mouse Ladder at UKPetSupplies.com

Our local pets at home sells them though.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

WOW! Jazzy that looks cool ! :thumbup1:  x never a dull moment for your Chinese hamster then !  x


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes thats the one Jazzy!  I was a bit worried about the tubing actually so thats really good u can buy them little ladders - how cute is that! Your cage looks fab! do u think the cage will be a bit too big for dwarfs? thanks for the info a great help


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Midnight said:


> CONGRATULATIONS! Suzy  x it's nice to get their home sorted first any ideas when your getting them ? x


Thanks Midnight probably in a couple of weeks time -


----------



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

_Hello Suzy. I am not here to offer advice as I would be completley misleading as I don't have a clue about hamsters, I have never owned them, but I would like to say somthing to you:
Well done. You should be proud of yourself, because I have read your posts and I think your hamsters will be very happy with an owner like you! Some people would rush in and buy them, whereas you are looking into the breed and asking for advice. Well done. I have given you some rep. _​


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Well she's only had the maze bit since last Saturday but she's already moved her bed in it. 
This is her.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Yes thats the one Jazzy!  I was a bit worried about the tubing actually so thats really good u can buy them little ladders - how cute is that! Your cage looks fab! do u think the cage will be a bit too big for dwarfs? thanks for the info a great help


No I think they will love it. A hamster cage can never be too big. :laugh:
Yes you will definitely need a couple of ladders or they won't be able to get up to the other levels as the rotastak tubes are smooth with no grips on them.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

AAAwww she is gorgeous Jazzy  x


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Little Missy said:


> _Hello Suzy. I am not here to offer advice as I would be completley misleading as I don't have a clue about hamsters, I have never owned them, but I would like to say somthing to you:
> Well done. You should be proud of yourself, because I have read your posts and I think your hamsters will be very happy with an owner like you! Some people would rush in and buy them, whereas you are looking into the breed and asking for advice. Well done. I have given you some rep. _​


Aww thank you hun thts very kind of u xx


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Little Missy said:


> _Hello Suzy. I am not here to offer advice as I would be completley misleading as I don't have a clue about hamsters, I have never owned them, but I would like to say somthing to you:
> Well done. You should be proud of yourself, because I have read your posts and I think your hamsters will be very happy with an owner like you! Some people would rush in and buy them, whereas you are looking into the breed and asking for advice. Well done. I have given you some rep. _​


Aww that's a really nice post.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Midnight said:


> AAAwww she is gorgeous Jazzy  x


Thanks Midnight.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> No I think they will love it. A hamster cage can never be too big. :laugh:
> Yes you will definitely need a couple of ladders or they won't be able to get up to the other levels as the rotastak tubes are smooth with no grips on them.


ahhh yes the blue tubes inbetween floors -I was wondering how they would reach up into them lol - can u get different sized ladders then?? your hammie is gorge by the way! she looks like she loves her homexx


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Now a question from me  and some more info for Suzy  Do russian hamsters have dust baths ? i've just come across this.x

Sml Dwarf Hamster Gerbil Ceramic Dust Bath Powder Pet - The Rabbit Hutch Shop.com


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Midnight said:


> Now a question from me  and some more info for Suzy  Do russian hamsters have dust baths ? i've just come across this.x
> 
> Sml Dwarf Hamster Gerbil Ceramic Dust Bath Powder Pet - The Rabbit Hutch Shop.com


ooh yeah that will be interesting to know ....I wanna buy all that stuff - its sooo cute!


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

And this Suzy maybe ?  x 
Trixie Digging Tower for Hamster, 25.5x20x24.5cm Hamster Toys PetPlanet.co.uk UK Pets


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> ahhh yes the blue tubes inbetween floors -I was wondering how they would reach up into them lol - can u get different sized ladders then?? your hammie is gorge by the way! she looks like she loves her homexx


No the ladders are nearly as long as the tubes, they are all the same size.  You just hook them over the top of the tube. Syrians don't need them due to their size.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Midnight said:


> Now a question from me  and some more info for Suzy  Do russian hamsters have dust baths ? i've just come across this.x
> 
> Sml Dwarf Hamster Gerbil Ceramic Dust Bath Powder Pet - The Rabbit Hutch Shop.com


Yes Russians and Roborovskis love bathing in chinchilla sand. You can use a small bowl for this. I use a hamster feed bowl.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Yes Russians and Roborovskis love bathing in chinchilla sand. You can use a small bowl for this. I use a hamster feed bowl.


Ok Brilliant :thumbup1:  x There you go Suzy more spending for you now lol x


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Midnight said:


> And this Suzy maybe ?  x
> Trixie Digging Tower for Hamster, 25.5x20x24.5cm Hamster Toys PetPlanet.co.uk UK Pets


Awww that is so cute! I love it ! 



Jazzy said:


> No the ladders are nearly as long as the tubes, they are all the same size.  You just hook them over the top of the tube. Syrians don't need them due to their size.


Got Ya! must admit this was worrying me -  what about the long tube on the outside of the cage will they be ok getting up that??



Jazzy said:


> Yes Russians and Roborovskis love bathing in chinchilla sand. You can use a small bowl for this. I use a hamster feed bowl.


will have to get one of those too


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Midnight said:


> Ok Brilliant :thumbup1:  x There you go Suzy more spending for you now lol x


omg Im gonna be soo skint betime im done


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Hi normally Im in the cat section but I will soon be getting 2 Russian Dwarf Hamsters  I have bought their home ready and some books to read up but would like any advice possible on the best bedding to get and any tips on looking after them - they are for my two step children but I will be mostly looking after them.
> 
> Thanks


Whooopppppiiieeee! Suze...

Well we want piccys of the furry siblings when they arrive..:thumbup1:

they keep on straight an narrow on here ..there a great bunch..


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

scosha37 said:


> Whooopppppiiieeee! Suze...
> 
> Well we want piccys of the furry siblings when they arrive..:thumbup1:
> 
> they keep on straight an narrow on here ..there a great bunch..


Thanks Sharon and Yes they have been really helpful im impressed with this section puts others to shame lol xxx


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Thanks Sharon and Yes they have been really helpful im impressed with this section puts others to shame lol xxx


OOh for sure...


----------

